# won't work



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

buddy of mine has a 450 sportsman and it will not go into 4 wheel drive has power all the way down to the diff what would cause this


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

acuator bad, or gear bad inside diff. need to pull it and check it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What year model? And someone posted a thread like this just a few days ago... Read it yours might be the same.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/24-polaris/21265-06-ranger-700xp-not-engaging-awd.html

It's for a ranger but... 4x4 system should be the same


----------



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any luck yet?


----------

